# Nas pensacola



## turksgonefishin (Mar 1, 2013)

Started the early morning on Sat. at Johnson Beach and caught a cold and a couple of whiting and catfish it was getting really windy so we left and went to NAS Pensacola. After a long day of getting hard heads and getting burnt about 15 min before sunset we started to slay these monsters!!! In total 3 large Bull Reds and the biggest Ray so far. Everything was released for future anglers. All in all a good day. Didn't take any measurements since i was running around chasing after my screaming reels but there big any was you look at it.


----------



## pcolasoldier31 (Apr 18, 2012)

those are some nice catches right there....I need to try out NAS next time I head out


----------



## turksgonefishin (Mar 1, 2013)

I was right behind the soccer and softball fields casting only 50 yards out. Used cut bait and squid. Good luck and give me a shout and i will come join you.:thumbsup:


----------



## pcolasoldier31 (Apr 18, 2012)

thanks brother....I'm off tomorrow so I'm trying to hit it around 8-9. Those are seriously some nice reds tho:notworthy:


----------



## pcolasoldier31 (Apr 18, 2012)

Hey....have you ever fished by Heron Forest on the perimeter of the west gate?


----------



## turksgonefishin (Mar 1, 2013)

i have only once from my boat earlier this year only caught a few trout and cat fish so far it is pretty shallow but you can walk out pretty far to cast into the middle of the inter-coastal water way. i did see on earlier post that some one caught flounders and pomps from Big Lagoon Sate Park a little further down so i can't wait to catch my own.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Dang those are some monster reds.. Must have been a blast!


----------



## kyle_dj82 (Oct 26, 2011)

Hey guys, and stop me if this is the dumbest question you've heard, but can non military go to these places to fish as long as I'm not bothering anyone and can provide adequate id?


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

You can go if you are military OR with someone military and have proper picture ID.


----------



## pcolasoldier31 (Apr 18, 2012)

kyle_dj82 said:


> Hey guys, and stop me if this is the dumbest question you've heard, but can non military go to these places to fish as long as I'm not bothering anyone and can provide adequate id?


The place I was just talking about has a military and non military side....it's part of the big lagoon park. Now to fish near Fort Barrancas you need to be with someone with a valid military ID


----------



## pcolasoldier31 (Apr 18, 2012)

turksgonefishin said:


> i have only once from my boat earlier this year only caught a few trout and cat fish so far it is pretty shallow but you can walk out pretty far to cast into the middle of the inter-coastal water way. i did see on earlier post that some one caught flounders and pomps from Big Lagoon Sate Park a little further down so i can't wait to catch my own.


I was out on Barrancas beach Monday and way to windy....so I went up to the perimeter gate and you are right, really shallow. Going to try and hit it Saturday if the weather cooperates.


----------



## turksgonefishin (Mar 1, 2013)

i heard today they are opening up the Charlie Pier the one with the Cost Guard ship was docked. I guess some one caught a gigantic snapper out there yesterday. If they open it up i might check it out.


----------



## torreyislandkid (Sep 11, 2012)

I was there Saturday Morning. I didnt get a bite. But spent an hour watching the water being busted up off the end of the Coast Guard dock wishing I was in a boat or could get down by the dock.I ended up going to the carrier pier that was open and cought one small snapper and watched on fellow catch 4 Flounder.


----------



## pcolasoldier31 (Apr 18, 2012)

Charlie's pier.....haven't fished that since I was a kid. Seems like a new spot to me.


----------

